# cueball44



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

i once had to join a tug (irishman, united towing) at deal in kent on salvage station, this bloke in an old cardigan met us at the station, he said ok lads its just round the corner, so we followed him round the corner then the next one and another until after one more i dropped my heavy kitbags and yelled WERE IS YOUR FXXXING TAXI PARKED THEN,the bloke in the old cardigan spun round and said with dismay I AM NOT A TAXI DRIVER I AM THE CAPTAIN OF THE TUG,its round the next corner! he was SID HAWKINS, oops! w. hawker.(Jester)


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice one!! Sometimes, it would be nice if life came with a rewind button - just for the last 2 minutes ......
Cheers, Don


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

doncontrols said:


> Nice one!! Sometimes, it would be nice if life came with a rewind button - just for the last 2 minutes ......
> Cheers, Don


thanks don, can't seem to find any shipmates from UTC, or ABP HULL bouy vessels here, w.hawker,cueball44.


----------

